# The Right Kind of Movement for Pain Reduction



## Debby (Mar 13, 2017)

I was watching a PBS broadcast on the weekend and actually recorded it to show my daughter who suffers terribly from a lot of joint and muscle pain.  The lady presenting was Miranda Esmonde-White and coming from a background of classically trained ballet, she now teaches a program of stretching for strength and flexibility training and pain reduction.

Checking around, I came across her website and the link here is for a number of short little videos that could get you started on a trial of her methods yourself.  I'm going to invite my daughter over to view the tv presentation that I recorded and then send her the link via email.  But I thought that maybe some here would like to give this a try if you are feeling a little weak or are chronically sore anywhere in your body.

I usually do yoga but got really slack for a few months and was beginning to feel the effects in my lower back.  Getting back to it now regularly (3x/ week) I'm feeling so much better in that one bad spot and for the past few days I've been practising the movements on Miranda's 'Pain' video on that page and I have to say, it's quite remarkable how much better my back is feeling as a result of bringing more of the right kinds of movements into my daily routine.

So if you decide to give it a shot, I hope you experience the kinds of benefits that you're looking for folks:  http://www.essentrics.com/mirandaeducationalvideo.html


----------



## Timetrvlr (Mar 13, 2017)

I've known for a long time that bending and stretching as well as other exercise is very helpful for the stiffness and joint pain of arthritis. Most physiotherapists agree and prescribe certain exercises for injury recovery. Carefully making up a king-size bed gets me moving every morning, lots of stretching and bending in that.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 22, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> I've known for a long time that bending and stretching as well as other exercise is very helpful for the stiffness and joint pain of arthritis. Most physiotherapists agree and prescribe certain exercises for injury recovery. Carefully making up a king-size bed gets me moving every morning, lots of stretching and bending in that.



Bending and stretching works sooo well, there are NO drugs in the world that can give you the benefit that bending and stretching does.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 22, 2017)

I stretch my calf muscles before getting into bed......to prevent leg cramps in the middle of the night.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 23, 2017)

That's interesting ... I just saw her infomercial on public TV. She's 67 years old, looks pretty good. Of course, most dancers stay in good shape.


----------



## Dragonlady (May 6, 2017)

TaiChi is also helpful. Dr. Paul Lam has a website that presents various types of TaiChi depending on your disabilities. There is even one for people who are wheelchair bound


----------



## deesierra (May 6, 2017)

Good stuff Debby, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Harley (May 16, 2017)

Debby said:


> I was watching a PBS broadcast on the weekend and actually recorded it to show my daughter who suffers terribly from a lot of joint and muscle pain.  The lady presenting was Miranda Esmonde-White and coming from a background of classically trained ballet, she now teaches a program of stretching for strength and flexibility training and pain reduction.
> 
> Checking around, I came across her website and the link here is for a number of short little videos that could get you started on a trial of her methods yourself.  I'm going to invite my daughter over to view the tv presentation that I recorded and then send her the link via email.  But I thought that maybe some here would like to give this a try if you are feeling a little weak or are chronically sore anywhere in your body.
> 
> ...



I ordered one of her tapes..I must say, the first minutes of stretching made me sick, like when you have a massage..Must have released toxins..I'm going to continue it..I do feel better since I joined the gym and doing stretches..


----------



## tnthomas (May 17, 2017)

I believe she  has a show on on of the PBS stations.  She's also got a string of videos on Youtube.


----------

